# Marriage Visitor Visa Checklist



## babyjoves13 (Feb 28, 2017)

i think i have gathered all necessary documents for my marriage visit visa. 
please do check if my documents are ready for submission. thank you. 


Applicant’s Requirements:
1.	Letter of Introduction
2.	Passport
3.	Birth Certificate
4.	2 copies of passport size ID picture
5.	Tuberculosis Test
6.	Letter from employer confirming leave of absence from work.
7. House and Lot Property Deed and Land Registration
8.	Police and barangay clearance

Sponsor’s Documents:
9.	Letter of Confirmation and intention to marry and stating that he will support the 
whole duration of my stay
10.	British Passport
11.	Proof of Identification
12.	UK Border Agency Sponsorship Form

Accommodation:
13.	Letter of Invitation to stay from Fiance's mother
14.	Land Registry Title
15.	Water Utility Bill
16.	House Pictures and Floor Plan

Financial Requirements:
17.	Cover Letter for Financial Transactions
18.	Fiancé’s Employment Contract
19.	Fiance's Pay slips (6months)
20.	P60 Tax Certificate
21.	Applicant’s Certificate of Employment and Contract
22. Applicant’s Bank Certificate

Proof of Intent to Marry
23.	Letter from my parents
24.	Certificate of No Marriage
25.	Provisional wedding booking and Registry emails
26.	Wedding quotes of wedding gown and wedding ring

Proof of Relationship:
27.	Skype Logs, Yahoo mails and Facebook posts from 2009 up to present.
28.	Pictures with each other, family and friends.
29.	Money transfer forms from fiancé.
30.	Flight confirmation emails, tickets and hotel bookings of Fiance's trip to Philippines.

i have read that some other checklist has flight tickets to UK already. and as per advise on the UKVI not to purchase tickets without the visa yet...so, i'll stay as is with my docs above..
i will do really appreciate comments and suggestions and if there's anything more to add, please advice... 
thanks.


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

Very Useful! Thanks!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

This checklist isn't correct.

To start, for a marriage visit visa, you don't need:

Birth certificate, "proof of identification" (what is this? A copy of the sponsor's British passport is enough to confirm identity), house pictures/floor plan, letter from your parents (it's not evidence of anything). 

Except perhaps for a recent bank statement from your fiancé and a letter from his mother stating that you can stay with them, you don't need any of the financial or accommodation evidence. The marriage visit visa is not an immigrant visa, you are providing way too much evidence which could be confusing to the person deciding your application because it looks like you are submitting evidence for an immigrant visa. Your fiancé doesn't need to meet a financial requirement, you just need enough funds to cover your stay, evidence of your plans to marry, and evidence of your plans to return to your home country. It looks as though you are emulating checklists for a fiancé or spouse visa and that's not applicable to your situation. 

You don't need tickets to the UK, as you note you are strongly advised not to purchase plane tickets until you have a visa


----------



## babyjoves13 (Feb 28, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> This checklist isn't correct.
> 
> To start, for a marriage visit visa, you don't need:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, i think i went too far on my evidences then.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, you did, it needs to be clear that you're applying for the correct visa. You have everything you need in this checklist, it just needs to be pared down so that you're only submitting the evidence required for a marriage visit visa


----------



## babyjoves13 (Feb 28, 2017)

Is tuberculosis test necessary? 
Police clearance? 


Sent from my SCL21 using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Neither are necessary.

You should include a letter describing your plans after you get married, i.e., where you'll live together, since you will need to prove that you are going to leave the UK once you are married.

https://www.gov.uk/marriage-visa/documents-you-must-provide


----------



## babyjoves13 (Feb 28, 2017)

thank you so much for the advice. i was about to apply for fiance visa but couldn't meet financial requirement, so i am applying for *marriage visitor visa* instead. and it is hard to trim down documents. But anyway, Here's my final checklist:

From me:
1. Passport
2. Letter of Introduction
3. 2 copies of passport size ID picture
4. Letter from employer confirming leave of absence from work. 
(do i need to include: Certificate of Employment and Employment Contract to show my 
salary?)
5. House and Lot Property Deed and Land Registration (to show strong ties to country)
6. Bank Certificate

From sponsor:
7. Letter of confirmation and intention to marry
8. British Passport
9. UK Border Agency Sponsorship Form
10. Bank statement
11. Payslips (6months)
12. Employment Contract 
13. P60 Tax Certificate
14. Letter of Invitation to stay from Fiance's mother (since i will be staying at fiance's parents' house)
15. Land Registry Title

For the relationship and wedding:
16. Provisional wedding booking and Registry emails
17. Wedding quotes of wedding gown and wedding ring
18. Certificate of No Marriage
19. Skype Logs, and Facebook posts from 2009 up to present.
20. Pictures with each other, family and friends.
21. Money transfer forms from fiancé.
22. Travel documents when he visited me

i feel that this are all necessary. Are there still that i should not include in the list?
i will state in my letter of introduction that i need to return to my country because of work demands and will state too that we intend to live together in UK by applying for spouse visa in the future. 

we will be applying online this week. hope my docs are okay... thank you so much


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You are free to take my advice, or not, as you see fit. I have already given my input and in my personal opinion, you're still supplying the wrong documents for your visa type.

I'll let someone else weigh in if they want


----------



## KingJaja (Jun 2, 2017)

The best advice I received was this - "*provide evidence where possible for only questions asked on your application form*" extra information breeds curiosity or confusion that can impact the time taken for them to respond to you. 
From my recollection, the marriage visitor form does not ask you questions about your partners' finances (i may be wrong, but that advice still applies). 

on a side note, the online form asks at the end if there is any other information you would like to add - that's where I included information on my plans to return home after getting married in the UK.


----------



## babyjoves13 (Feb 28, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> You are free to take my advice, or not, as you see fit. I have already given my input and in my personal opinion, you're still supplying the wrong documents for your visa type.
> 
> I'll let someone else weigh in if they want


You've been such a good help to me and i do appreciate your advises. I want my documents to be precise and out of confusion. I will try to sort it out again.


----------



## babyjoves13 (Feb 28, 2017)

KingJaja said:


> The best advice I received was this - "*provide evidence where possible for only questions asked on your application form*" extra information breeds curiosity or confusion that can impact the time taken for them to respond to you.
> From my recollection, the marriage visitor form does not ask you questions about your partners' finances (i may be wrong, but that advice still applies).
> 
> on a side note, the online form asks at the end if there is any other information you would like to add - that's where I included information on my plans to return home after getting married in the UK.


Thank you. This is helpful. I will do that. 

Sent from my SCL21 using Tapatalk


----------

